

Home built CD changer / duplicator - reazalun
http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/changer.html

======
thaumaturgy
Now this is a beautiful, beautiful hack. It's very well done, and it shows a
solid knowledge and understanding of both electronics and basic mechanics.

So, of course, this story is hanging out at #24 on the main page, while an
evolutionary change in football strategy is being billed as a transformative
hack at #5.

:-(

~~~
JacobAldridge
It's up to #3.

Hack evolution 1, Football 0.

